# Oregon Classic and Antique Bicycle Swap meet coming soon!



## JimScott (Aug 30, 2019)

A revisit reminder for the peeps who may have missed this. We do hope to see you there!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 30, 2019)

I’ll be there, we got a room in Salem all set up, can’t wait.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 31, 2019)

count me in.
I'm in Eugene


----------



## JRE (Sep 7, 2019)

Yep I'll be there. I live 15 minutes from there.


----------



## Mymando (Sep 8, 2019)

Yep I’m going! 


JimScott said:


> A revisit reminder for the peeps who may have missed this. We do hope to see you there!
> 
> View attachment 1055850


----------



## Mymando (Sep 8, 2019)

Is it free to sell? Or do you have to buy a space? Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 8, 2019)

It’s 20 bucks to set up and sell bikes/ stuff and tour the museum site...  


Mymando said:


> Is it free to sell? Or do you have to buy a space? Thanks


----------



## Mymando (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok thanks I assume there’s a link on paying for the space? Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m pretty sure it’s a show and pay when your there... call Steve he’ll fill in the details.


Mymando said:


> Ok thanks I assume there’s a link on paying for the space? Thanks


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s a show and pay when your there... call Steve he’ll fill in the details.



I spoke to him and he told me you pay when you get there. Barry


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2019)

I just talked to Steve Dunn, and he said:

*For those planning to camp on Friday*
G*ates will be open at 1:00pm and close around 8:00pm!!!!!*

*Gates open at 6:00am on Saturday for Vendors*

*Gates open at 7:00am on Saturday for General Admission *


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

I'll be there on Friday so I can find the lay of the land and come by and meet people. Barry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 9, 2019)

See you Friday, Barry!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> See you Friday, Barry!



Look forward to it Tim!


----------



## JRE (Sep 12, 2019)

I live 15 minutes from there. Was planning on hanging out on Friday for a while. Anybody want to go for a ride before the swap tomorrow.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm planning on going Sat morning.  If I have time, I'll bring a bunch of stuff, maybe some TOC, 28", and balloon bikes.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll be attending!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm looking forward to this Saturday. There are lots of things to  check out at Antique Powerland where this is at for anyone coming the first time.  On a side note the Mt. Angel Oktoberfest is the same weekend and only a short drive from here too.
See all of you Saturday, Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 13, 2019)

It's started! You guys and gals better show up too.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 13, 2019)

Planning on being there first thing tomorrow morning....


----------



## Mymando (Sep 13, 2019)

I’ll be there bright and early!!


----------



## JRE (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll be there bright and early with my stuff to swap. Btw how much for the Shelby in the pic


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 13, 2019)

A few more pics of the Friday afternoon group !!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m in early morning


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 14, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> A few more pics of the Friday afternoon group !!



Looks like some good stuff!  Who owns the teens bikes stacked like hay around the tree?
Thanks for posting the images!  We would love to see more.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

Was a great swap today. Traded my Maroon and white 1940 Shelby for a Monark.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 14, 2019)

More pics


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice turnout for this first time ever event! Sure to keep getting bigger every year. Great choice for event with lots of well displayed old timey machines.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2019)

That looked like a great meet.
Nice Jewel tank AC!
What was the story on that?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

The Black AC with the jewel tank was a pre sale that was delivered to the swap meet. The new proud owner is a CABE member and nice guy from Washington state.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

6;30 AM and things were getting going.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

Frank the Skid and Scott the Skid are the new owners of these two rides.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

Ted's green on green pre-war Lincoln straightbar with 2 speed DD hub


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

Good turnout for a first time at the new location, didn't see a lot of our friends from up north probably due to moving the location 1 hour farther south. Several folks drove from Idaho and California though. Great venue with some fantastic museums on site.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

one of the buildings is a re creation of a Texaco station


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2019)

a couple pics from the motorcycle museum...


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 15, 2019)

I wanted, planned to go but didn't get paid in time. Plus my old dog has incontinence  problems and he would have had to come up with me. Hopefully next year!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting up the pictures.
It sure looks like a neat place, and a perfect spot for a vintage bike meet.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 15, 2019)

And here he is...rockstar, bike guru Tim the Skid.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 15, 2019)

(not a rockstar) but...THE Skid King and master of bikes and all that's cool Gary "Mr. Skid King" !


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you very much for putting on the swap meet Steve!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 16, 2019)

What an incredible first time meet! Look at all the killer stuff that showed up. I can't believe I was so lazy as to not drive a few hours and miss this one-it won't happen next year. I'll be there next year for sure!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> What an incredible first time meet! Look at all the killer stuff that showed up. I can't believe I was so lazy as to not drive a few hours and miss this one-it won't happen next year. I'll be there next year for sure!!!!



I hope you do make it next year, and try to convince some more of our Cali brothers to attend also (@fordmike65). It was a good start for a first year meet and we can make it grow by increasing the foot traffic from the public and having more vendors.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> I hope you do make it next year, and try to convince some more of our Cali brothers to attend also (@fordmike65). It was a good start for a first year meet and we can make it grow by increasing the foot traffic from the public and having more vendors.



I'm so bummed! Derek told me about it a while ago, but I didn't think I'd be able to make it. I looked into last-minute flights & just couldn't afford the $650:eek:. Next year for sure!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 16, 2019)

Definitely blew it not getting off my duff on this one! I use to go to the 'armoury meets' many years ago and always a had a great time-lot of the same bike collector crowd I figure was here this last weekend. That whole Portland/Seattle area is a hot spot for killer old bikes! Lotta nice people in the area.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm so bummed! Derek told me about it a while ago, but I didn't think I'd be able to make it. I looked into last-minute flights & just couldn't afford the $650:eek:. Next year for sure!



We missed you buddy! I had to drink your ration of beer.  Grab some other Cali guys and car pool it next year, let's make this a big West coast meet.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2019)

Howdy, I sure enjoyed seeing everyone face to face. We were real fortunate to have such a beautiful day! It rained Friday, was BEAUTIFUL Saturday and then the monsoon hit on Sunday. Boy did it come down, it was hard to see where I was going driving back home.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 16, 2019)

Had a great time...got plenty of cool stuff, saw some REALLY cool stuff!


----------



## ADReese (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the great pics! I'll definitely have to make the drive next year.

Does anyone know if that brown/tan B6 was for sale? It's in front of the VW van and the yellow car. I would love to find out who owns it. Thanks!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 19, 2019)

EyE do be leave that it was snagged by a bloke from Canada........a secret agent  man.....a beaut of a bicycle....eh!


----------



## JRE (Sep 27, 2019)

Was a great turn out. Meet allot of nice peopleand ended up trading my Maroon and while Shelby for  a Monark super Deluxe project.


----------

